# Ice Storm '09 Curtail Operations



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

No operations will take place on the Heather Ridge for some time. A huge ice storm has hit the Midwest and continues
to bring distruction and halt operations.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

MG..... I've been following the storm on TWC. It looks like the storm that hit the Ozarks 3-4 years ago. Wiped out trees, powerlines and anything else in the way. Been in a few ice storms when I lived near St Louis and they ain't no fun at all.

Stay safe.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01/27/2009 2:29 PM
MG..... I've been following the storm on TWC. It looks like the storm that hit the Ozarks 3-4 years ago. Wiped out trees, powerlines and anything else in the way. Been in a few ice storms when I lived near St Louis and they ain't no fun at all.

Stay safe.











Stan,

Yes, I remember a couple of years ago an area about 20 miles from us was hit hard with ice storm. Was over that way about 3 weeks later and it looked like a war zone.
Had to large oaks tumble over the highway just down our driveway. Crews were out shortly to clean up the mess. When on the front porch and also form inside can
hear tress cracking. We've lost the tops out of four pine trees and salvia tree that is on the railroad. Lucky it hit over the tracks rather than on them.

Wonder how Henson's place is doing. Got to give him a call.

Monte


----------

